# What is the best direction to face a racing loft



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I am in the process of building a racing loft for my YBs.

which is the best direction to face the loft.
I live in fresno california


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Whichever direction allows the aviary to get the most sun. Difinitely not north or south.

I am talking about the aviary. Not necessarily the trap. If they are different.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is nice to face the aviaries south or east where you get the most direct sunshine.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with spirit wings.


----------

